# Leaked Specifications List For The Nintendo Wii 2



## Zekrom_cool (May 31, 2011)

Investigation by Neogaf forums has uncovered what appears to be a ‘final specifications’ document for Nintendo’s forthcoming console which is currently dubbed Project Cafe. The information was released at 6:20 PM yesterday. The image below states the specifications.







[/p]




Source


----------



## Dangy (May 31, 2011)

Those specs look pretty impressive if you ask me.


----------



## Goli (May 31, 2011)

Investigation? Yeah right. It's just some random FAKE image. If the fact that even people over there have already pointed out the uncountable details that definitely make this the fakest thing ever, I don't know what else will. Maybe you should stop spamming the USN section with useless and/or fake crap instead, Zekrom_cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
PS: Formatting things afterwards makes you look like a desperate person that JUST HAD TO BE FIRST.
PPS: It's still wrong.


----------



## cris92x (May 31, 2011)

There is already a thread for this http://gbatemp.net/t294962-rumor-project-c...p;#entry3676591 and this wasn't really news worthy. It's not even a reliable source at all.


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 31, 2011)

cris92x said:
			
		

> There is already a thread for this http://gbatemp.net/t294962-rumor-project-c...p;#entry3676591 and this wasn't really news worthy. It's not even a reliable source at all.



The source is very reliable (if you're talking about GAF) but as the forum members say, it's most likely fake. Just wait until next week. >__>


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 31, 2011)

E3 shall reveal whether this is correct or wrong.


----------



## Hielkenator (May 31, 2011)

This is fake. Blu-ray is owned by sony and others. Nintendo will never pay to use the tach. lol!


----------



## chris888222 (May 31, 2011)

If this were real, it would be awesome!


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 31, 2011)

Nintendo might use Blu-ray. Is there any strong reason for nintendo to not like Blu-ray?


----------



## Chanser (May 31, 2011)

http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/sho...l=1#post3707338

There's your original source.


----------



## chris888222 (May 31, 2011)

If this were real, it would be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Hielkenator said:
			
		

> This is fake. Blu-ray is owned by sony and others. Nintendo will never pay to use the tach. lol!


Ermm... DVD is also by another company (I think Sony as well). Why is the 360 using that?

And by the way... Maybe the PS4 might use 3D Bluray. So bluray might be passed down to the others.

EDIT: SORRY!!! Double post!!! and quoted my own post!


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 31, 2011)

Nintendo might be lacking back in some aspects but it doesn't mean that it will not use Blu-ray.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 31, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/sho...l=1#post3707338
> 
> There's your original source.


This might be it. But I never visited this site. Sorry! accidentally double posted.


----------



## hova1 (May 31, 2011)

That is pretty cool that they use Blu-ray. I'm not really interested in buying a new console but i can't wait to see how the hardware looks. The rumors say that it's supposed to look like an updated SNES.


----------



## Chanser (May 31, 2011)

There's some errors in that picture. 
When did SDHC support 64GB? 
1024 is missing MB.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 31, 2011)




----------



## chris888222 (May 31, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

>


That looks like an enlarged single screen 3DS with a duo analog instead of a controller!


----------



## Valwin (May 31, 2011)

is this a console or a small nuclear reactor ?


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 31, 2011)

I edited it. Accidentally put the wrong post. Sorry!


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 31, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> This is fake. Blu-ray is owned by sony and others. Nintendo will never pay to use the tach. lol!


What the hell? Blu-ray technology isn't owned by Sony. And they have the option to use blu-ray drives in their console just like Samsung, Panasonic and all the other companies.


----------



## doyama (May 31, 2011)

Support for Blu-Ray would only make sense if Nintendo was actually serious about being a 'media center' for it's offering. This seems unlikely due to their strategies. The licensing cost associated isn't going to be much benefit to them. And the x360 has shown that dvd-dl disks are fine for your HD GAMING!!!!111!!11! stuff. While yes MS is trying out their new 'media format' of some kind it's mostly an AP strategy, since the disk data increase is only 1GB so not exactly a lot there compared to existing DL of 8GB.

Not surprisng they'd be sticking with powerpc and amd for their cores as well. 

Though probably fake I'd say the speculation contained probably won't be too far from the truth. They basically took known stuff, and extrapolated it out to a reasonable facsimilie of what might occur.


----------



## Heran Bago (May 31, 2011)

Lol AMD and Intel. I Hope so though, AMD could really use the business.


----------



## Lookie401 (May 31, 2011)

Hmm... Component (connection/cable) can't do 1080p. That my two cents. For everything else, let's see until E3.


----------



## tommzy2 (May 31, 2011)

Nintendo Wii 2
"You Laughing Now?"


----------



## FireGrey (May 31, 2011)

50GB Discs?
I love you nintendo.
But then again, DAMN IT'S GONNA BE FOREVER TO PIRATE GAMES!!!


----------



## 1stkirbyever (May 31, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Fake. The CPU is listed as POWER6, which is a super high-end server processor that's only available in servers that cost several thousands of dollars. That, and POWER6 isn't exactly designed for a small form-factor system. It requires a huge cooling unit and generates a ton of noise, even louder than the first-run Xbox 360s.
> 
> EDIT: It also lists SD/SDHC support for up to 64 GB cards. While it is technically possible to manufacture a 64 GB SDHC card, the latest SDHC specs prohibit this, requiring >32 GB cards to use the SDXC specification.



Quote from another site I go to.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (May 31, 2011)

Specs look semi real, but there are too many errors in the document (SDHC doesn't support 64GB, 1024 missing MB). Plus, this is not exactly a hard thing to make a fake of. While the specs might be similar (and realistically might be) to what is on the pic, I doubt these are real specs.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 31, 2011)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Hmm... Component (connection/cable) can't do 1080p. That my two cents. For everything else, let's see until E3.


Sure it can, just won't look that pretty. It's the same type of signal as VGA pretty much.

But the biggest mistake is that SDHC doesn't support 64GB, not even in theory. Anything past 32GB is SDXC, up to 2TB.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (May 31, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Investigation by Neogaf forums has uncovered what appears to be a ‘final specifications’ document for Nintendo’s forthcoming console which is currently dubbed Project Cafe. The information was released at 6:20 PM yesterday. The image below states the specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



check neogaf and everywhere else, this is a fake.

do you really believe NINTENDO would give away a 250 GB HDD?


----------



## Langin (May 31, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait I read somewhere else that Nintendo did not include any hardrive in the console./


----------



## Jiggah (May 31, 2011)

They would need a hard drive if they want 3rd party support.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 31, 2011)

It may be fake. I do not about that. But if it is true, has nintendo's past actions made it hard to believe that this can be included?


----------



## ManFranceGermany (May 31, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, thats what i meant. Nintendo would 1. never give away a 250 GB HDD and 2.never give  an option for two versions (250 and 320). I think we will have something like 8 or 12 GB of Flash.
The other thing is, I don't think Nintendo will include 2 different RAM types, i suppose they will use just one block of MAYBE 2 GB


----------



## prowler (May 31, 2011)

They're not giving away a hard drive if it was true, _you're buying it_.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (May 31, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, thats what i meant. Nintendo would 1. never give away a 250 GB HDD and 2. an option for two versions (250 and 320).
The other thing is, I don't think Nintendo will include 2 different RAM types, i suppose they will use just one block of MAYBE 2 GB.
And as it is Nintendo we are talking again: 1 GB of main RAM and maybe 32 MB of eDRAM.


----------



## Seraph (May 31, 2011)

We all know about the possibility of this being fake, but some people here are misinformed on certain tech.



			
				doyama said:
			
		

> Support for Blu-Ray would only make sense if Nintendo was actually serious about being a 'media center' for it's offering. This seems unlikely due to their strategies. The licensing cost associated isn't going to be much benefit to them. And the x360 has shown that dvd-dl disks are fine for your HD GAMING!!!!111!!11! stuff. While yes MS is trying out their new 'media format' of some kind it's mostly an AP strategy, since the disk data increase is only 1GB so not exactly a lot there compared to existing DL of 8GB.
> In addition to the whole Blu-ray is owned by Sony (it's not), Why has the 360 shown that?  How many discs does FFXIII use on the 360?  Most console games don't even do full HD gaming right now though, but the capabilities of blu-ray are a step in the right direction for gaming.
> 
> 
> ...


Just to make sure, are you spelling Nintendo in all caps to emphasize it is unlikely to do something like this?  First, it's not like it would be free, it would be included in the price just how everyone else has been doing it.  Second, why would Nintendo not likely give a large HDD as an option if they're serious about entering the "HD era"?

And to the post above mine, why is it so unlikely for the system (ONE THAT'S USED TO PLAY VIDEO GAMES) to not have video RAM...?


----------



## ManFranceGermany (May 31, 2011)

Seraph said:
			
		

> We all know about the possibility of this being fake, but some people here are misinformed on certain tech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because its Nintendo!
They would never do it, they saw that its unnecessary, I suppose we will get 4-6 or a bit more GB of flash and the option to to use SD Cards. 
And Im almost 100% sure, we will not have the option to install our games on the console, so why using HDDs..its cheaper for Nintendo.
Or do you belive that CafeWare titels could use as much MB as they would like? WiiWare was 40 MB and it worked just fine...so maybe for the next gen, 200 MB maybe a bit more.

If its true, that they want to use an LCD in the Controller and things like a cam, I believe that Nintendo will avoid all extra stuff, like big HDDs.


----------



## Satangel (May 31, 2011)

We'll see at E3, I don't bother getting psyched for these rumours, that's just stupid.


----------



## Seraph (May 31, 2011)

Now I'm not sure if you're being serious or not...are people really only making these points "Because it's Nintendo!"?


----------



## qlum (May 31, 2011)

specs look fairly good though 512mb main ram may be a little to small they should have gone for 2gb at least as ram is really cheap even as a consumer you only pay 30 or so euro's for 4gb ram and 16 for only to so I don't think they should have kept it this low considering the price of ram but other than that looks good.
the gpu seems from what I can see here a little weaker than the H6850 but I think it will actually be faster as they will most likely use newer tech than the old barts chip on that cart.
only if it's true witch I don't know. if its true the card can run games with the same graphical capabilities as new pc games (pc's have a lot of overhead due to a lot of different hardware configurations so while it's weaker it may run better things)


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 31, 2011)

Does Nintendo's gadget making history make it tough to believe such stuff?


----------



## Evo.lve (May 31, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> It may be fake. I do not about that. But if it is true, has nintendo's past actions made it hard to believe that this can be included?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Zekrom_cool @ May 31 2011, 07:21 PM) Does Nintendo's gadget making history make it tough to believe such stuff?


If you asked it once, and people ignored you, don't ask it again.

Also, the _for internal use only_ makes it seem so fake.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 31, 2011)

I'll believe in E3 news, only that is legit


----------



## NiGHtS (May 31, 2011)

The irony of Nintendo using Bluray.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (May 31, 2011)

Seraph said:
			
		

> Now I'm not sure if you're being serious or not...are people really only making these points "Because it's Nintendo!"?



you don't know the history of Nintendo and you might not know what an intelligent marketing system is, but one thing you should know. The Wii was cheap to build and was a big hit for Nintendo, after the relative low-sales of the cube, the wii could get Nintendo back on Top.

They will go on with this strategy, systems like the NES showed, that low specs doesn't mean bad sales and bad games.
The Wii was like the NES, very good sales and, yes, on the NES we had  a lot of shovelware, people seems to forget this.
And if Nintendo really want to get back on Track with hardcore gamers, they will care about good specs, but for sure they won't go away from the strategy they have now _"better, but no leap forward"_

E3 will show us, I bet that we wont have an HDD and lower RAM as in this specs.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 31, 2011)

can't wait for E3 to put an end to all these useless posts.


----------



## VashTS (May 31, 2011)

doesn't look like enough memory to me.  i would expect at least 1GB probably will have 2.  otherwise this looks good if its right.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 31, 2011)

but u gotta say, the wii2 may just be very similar to these specs esp the graphics and ram


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 31, 2011)

bs 100% fake look at the media for proof!!


----------



## indask8 (May 31, 2011)

While I expect Nintendo to choose a PowerPC cpu for retro-compatibility with the Wii (and GameCube if they want to)., I also think they could be the first to switch their home console to ARM architecture...

For the rest wait for a real announcement, even if I think they wont tell the exact specs (look at the 3DS we don't even know yet what is exactly the CPU inside).


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 31, 2011)

E3 can't come fast enough. These rumors are starting to make me feel on edge.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 31, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> And if Nintendo really want to get back on Track with hardcore gamers, they will care about good specs, but for sure they won't go away from the strategy they have now _"better, but no leap forward"_



"Better, but no leap forward" Really? So they're the first company to use motion tracking and 3D in their consoles (successfully) but that's not a leap forward?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially seeing as Sony and M$ have attempted to go the same way (Move and Kinect).


----------



## heartgold (May 31, 2011)

Why are you guys waiting for the E3, you expect nintendo to reveal the true specs?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apart from the blueray or whatever diskdrive they'll use they won't mention anything about the raw specs.


----------



## Erdnaxela (May 31, 2011)

Don't expect those specs, so you won't be disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remember the 3ds "looks like ps3/xbox360 games" ?
The only thing that matter is games! If you expect nintendo to release a powerful console, you'll be disappointed for sure.
Ps4/xbox 720 will be much more powerful with a 600$ price but graphism won't have the same "leap" we had with SD/HD console.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

Well, E3 is not far from now. We will know "OFFICIALLY".
BUT, if the specs are real, then I am impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Still,  hardware wise the next Sony and Microsoft will probably be ahead of Ninty again.


----------



## heartgold (May 31, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Well, E3 is not far from now. We will know "OFFICIALLY".
> BUT, if the specs are real, then I am impressed
> 
> 
> ...



No we won't, Nintendo always are secret with the inner specs but we might get an idea with gameplay or something. XD


----------



## Memino (May 31, 2011)

Nintendo know that new consoles are coming from microsoft and sony. They also have a strategy of inovaition over power, that's why I think they will simply match current gen components in order to keep costs down and profits up. I think Sony and Microsoft will take the next big step in actual graphics but that could take a while with Xbox 360/Kinect/Ps3 sales starting to improve.

All I want personally is the same first party titles (Mario, Zelda, etc.) It would be a nice change from the wii if third party devs started chipping in with multi-platform games, and possibly a few exclusives. For that to happen the console needs to be as powerful as current gen.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 31, 2011)

Hmmm anyone noticed the "Devkit 1.3" in fron of Project Café Specs?
what could that mean? xD

anyways, pretty good specs... though it can be fake...


----------



## Juanmatron (May 31, 2011)

_Adobe: N64 Kids having fun with Photoshop._

The described  system could be done without problems, however is not part of the way to work of Nintendo with home consoles, Nintendo will never compete with Sony and Microsoft face to face from the moment they decide not losing money on each console they sell, their philosophy is completely different in terms of hardware.

Are possible any of these specifications? Yes, but the question we should be asking is: is possible taking into account the way which traditionally Nintendo does the hardware?  This is a system that Sony or Microsoft would launch right now but that is outside the traditional form of work that have Nintendo.


----------



## lostdwarf (May 31, 2011)

Nintendo have NEVER released specs on any console since the GAMECUBE.
I don't expect them to start again now.

we have since the GAMECUBE these released:

DS
Wii
DSlite
DSi
3DS


not ONE had specs released for them and we still don't really know them now.

Nintendo will only say:
how many controllers work with it
what resolutions it can be ran in
loading times
disc/cartridge format
possibly internal storage
and finally explain the next new big thing.

they wont even mention price, hardware specs, software included etc since it is a preview before next years release (most likely November 2012)

Expect the big reveal to be at next years E3 unfortunatly.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 31, 2011)

lostdwarf said:
			
		

> Nintendo have NEVER released specs on any console since the GAMECUBE.



There's a difference between "released" and "leaked". If these are the actual specs, it's unlikely Nintendo let them out on purpose. Some dude probably released them without permission. AKA it was leaked.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, well you get what I mean. "roughly" lol.
But yeah, we shall see the difference between Wii and WiiII.

Graphics aint everything.. but have you seen some of the Wii games graphics? Example Hot Pursuit Wii version? LOL
It felt like I was playing a DOS game.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 31, 2011)

Does the backwards compatibility strike anyone as odd??? i wasn't expecting that, especially since how much is known about the GC and Wii1.


----------



## lostdwarf (May 31, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very unlikely that Nintendo even told someone they could not trust.  Try find specs on Dsi.  It has been out for years and still it is pure speculation.  Educated guesses yes, but nothing concrete even for DS.
The ARM chips are custom built and you would have to BE NINTENDO or ARMADA to know.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2011)

Very good bullshit. Nicely done, but totally shit.


----------



## lostdwarf (May 31, 2011)

I agree with tigris.  100% rubbish.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (May 31, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking about *performance,* not about _innovation_.
How much does the 3D screen cost...15 dollar? And how much do you think is the price for Nintendo for a sensorbar or a wiimote?

If you compare this to a high end GPU/CPU/HDD Prices its a joke.

Nintendo won't make a leap forward in performance, dream on guys, thats not big Ns strategy.
and next time try not to interpret your own stuff into my comments, I never said Nintendo is bad or not innovative, i just showed facts.
The Wii was performance wise better than the Ps2, still no leap forward.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 31, 2011)

What I'm really looking forward to is, what if there is NO announcement of a new home console this year? How will the fans react? What topics will pop up at several forums including this underground community?? Oh the fun excitement of E3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it does get announced then BORING. But of course good too, however, if it doesn't then I can't wait to see the reactions of Nintendo fans.

P.S- I'm a Nintendo fan too and would love the announcement BUT at the same time I'd laugh if E3 goes by without any mention of Project Cafe.


----------



## Hielkenator (May 31, 2011)

lostdwarf said:
			
		

> I agree with tigris.  100% rubbish.



Agreed.


----------



## Nollog (May 31, 2011)

For internal use only.


			
				SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> What I'm really looking forward to is, what if there is NO announcement of a new home console this year? How will the fans react? What topics will pop up at several forums including this underground community?? Oh the fun excitement of E3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you one of those people who don't read the internet?
A month ago nintendo said it would be there on the floor at e3 playable by everyone.
How can't you know that?


----------



## doyama (May 31, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to disagree here. Really 'innovation' or even 'performance' are centred around design choices. It's not about cramming more crap onto a chip. You have to choose where you're going to spend your energy. Also you don't want to get too crazy especially around a consumer level product that you need to churn out millions of units a year. You don't want huge supply issues because some weird component is not available since it's so 'cutting edge'. It's much more important for the production to be reliable and your parts to be readily available.

For example with the PS1 vs Saturn they took divergent designs. The PS1 concentrated on 3D capabilities, while the Saturn was more concentrated on 2D capabilities. The Saturn had the advantage of getting 'arcade' stuff in quickly. The PS1 had 3D, but suffered in that many games that were still predominantly 2D espeically many fighting game ports suffered. You can also argue that the PS3 is far more 'POWERFUL' than the X360, however it really suffered from a real lack of an online component that is the new 'innovation' in this round of gaming. The NDS/Wii kidna lucked out on their input mechanism innovation winning out over its competitors which were vastly superior in terms of hardware checklists.

Also what do you mean by a 'leap forward'. Technically most PC gaming GPUs/CPUs are far more powerful than stuff contained within consoles. You'd certainly be hard pressed to argue that a souped up PC can't do whatever a PS3/X360 can. Consoles don't need to be as powerful as PC gaming GPUs since they aren't hampered by the DirectX layer so can access the hardware directly through their APIs. Kind of like the difference between a bare-metal hypervisor like ESX vs VMware Workstation. They're basically building high volume high middle, low upper class chipsets.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 31, 2011)

I'll pass at least until Sony goes down completely in the gaming sector.  Specs are nice but I don't want it too much.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (May 31, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh come on! this is getting ridiculous!
I m not here to talk about what is the better choice and if its crap to just boost a Gamecube or if its unnecessary to use a high tech cpu and gpu, I'm also not here to talk about if gaming on pc is better and if it has the worth to upgrade your Gfx-card every year, as I don't play on a PC.

Read my first comment in this thread, I was saying that im sure, that Nintendo will not use a HDD - I think it will be flash, but read yourself - in the next console and even give choices what for a vision you want to buy. I was also saying that because Nintendo seems to use a new innovative controller, they wont build in a expensive HDD. The R700 series is clearly better than the Ps3 GPU, but its an 3 year old GPU. So if this is really the choice of Nintendo, it shows they will continue to use the "Wii way" (which is a good thing, in my opinion) and build into cafe "older" components - maybe even using a SoC - to support innovative ways and, well, make good money with every console they sell.

*I hope its clear for all time, what i meant with "technically a leap forward"!*


----------



## Ikki (May 31, 2011)

I say bullshit.




			
				SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> What I'm really looking forward to is, what if there is NO announcement of a new home console this year? How will the fans react? What topics will pop up at several forums including this underground community?? Oh the fun excitement of E3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo themselves confirmed that it'll be playable at E3


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 31, 2011)

Believe it or not guys, but these specs are real. I just got an email from a Nintendo employee, who is a friend of mine and he confirms the list, which has been indeed leaked!


----------



## kingsking56 (May 31, 2011)

main memory looks little for a 2012 console. (512) and about the blu-ray thing, nintendo can even make its own disc sytem like all its gba gamecube and everything. this will prevent backup games, if it ever happens. maybe they'll make a new filesystem on their new (for example) red-ray discs.


----------



## heartgold (May 31, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Believe it or not guys, but these specs are real. I just got an email from a Nintendo employee, who is a friend of mine and he confirms the list, which has been indeed leaked!



Why should we believe you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You may be telling the truth but as you know this is the internet and anyone can make stuff up.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Believe it or not guys, but these specs are real. I just got an email from a Nintendo employee, who is a friend of mine and he confirms the list, which has been indeed leaked!


I sure hope you are right!
This is going to awsome!


----------



## Nollog (May 31, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Believe it or not guys, but these specs are real. I just got an email from a Nintendo employee, who is a friend of mine and he confirms the list, which has been indeed leaked!


I got two emails from Iwata-dono telling me he wants me, and also that the specs are fake.

512MB RAM is plenty for a console.
Don't forget there's a separate 1GB for graphics according to the spec sheet, and a further pile of RAM for whatever that is probably to stream the controller screen.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 31, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Believe it or not guys, but these specs are real. I just got an email from a Nintendo employee, who is a friend of mine and he confirms the list, which has been indeed leaked!



Read my post on Page 4.


----------



## Rydian (May 31, 2011)

Duplicate.
http://gbatemp.net/t294962-rumor-project-cafe-specs


----------

